# Filter in new FOWLR tank???



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

Do I need a power filter in a 55-gallon FOWLR?? I've heard that they are bad for the tank as the trap nitrates, but I just want to ask to make sure.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

nope, I say stay away


----------



## Flyfins (Aug 7, 2007)

How much live rock do I need for it to be able to filter the water?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

get a fuge!!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

about 1.5 to 2 lbs of LR for each gallon of water volume of the tank.


----------

